# MS Pro FX(?) vs. Tradestation



## MS+Tradesim (8 December 2007)

My goal is to create a fully automated FX system. It appears that Tradestation may be the best (or only decent) option for that. I would like to hear from TS users as to their experience. Also if anyone uses the TS brokerage through here, what has your experience been like:

http://www.tradestation.com/default_2.shtm

I can see that MS Pro FX could be useful as a development tool but it would need extra intermediaries in order to automate. As TS appears to be highly geared towards development it looks like it really is a stand-alone solution for what I want to achieve. Would really love to hear from those with experience. I've played around with the online demo accounts of varying FX market makers but the limitations are too restrictive for my goals.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (8 December 2007)

*Re: MS Pro FX(?) vs Tradestation*

Upon further googling I can see there are other possibilities for automating FX systems. Any experiences with any of this is greatly welcomed.

EDIT: This looks like it has good potential:

http://www.goforex.net/forex-directory/automated-forex.htm


----------

